# Which brand of gooseneck



## zela100 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi all,

As I live in Australia, we only have a few small choices of gooseneck companies to chose from so I would value your opinions on which brand I should be looking at.
I am after a 2 horse slant load with 8ft living. towing with a 1997 F250. 

Available brands are Merhow, Exiss, Shadow and Featherlite.

Thanks a lot from downunder.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Many years ago Merhow was considered a top of the line trailer but I don't know about now. I would pick Featherlite over an Exiss. I know nothing about a Shadow but I've talked to a few people that own them and they say they are happy with them.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

They are all excellent quality trailers. Exiss is the more utilitarian of the 4.That being said, if you are going used, treat each trailer individually. How it was maintained and repaired over the years is going to be a huge part of the value of the trailer. That includes crawling underneath them looking for corrosion, broken wiring, bent axels... The quality of the welds, caulking... are all indicative of the overall workmanship that was invested into the trailer.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If I was only hauling two horses I think I'd go for something that had a side by side with front unload ramp - so much easier


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Heard of Exkiss and Feather lite, but Have sundowner myself
I would never go back to a bumper pull, nor a trailer with a ramp.
Of course, we all have our personal experience, that forms our opinions. The two horse side by side that I had, featured a ramp. I once had a two year old filly slip, backing out, then as it was icy, slide with back end under the ramp=not good! I guess afront ramp would prevent that, as you are not backing out, and have no experience with that
I mainly haul just one horse or two now, although my gooseneck is a three horse angle haul-no dividers. Horses have lots of room to balance, which is really important, esp hauling on mountain roads
While I don't have complete living quarters, the over head part allows a very comfortable mattress, and works great for over night at shows and sleeping in the mountains during the warmer months
I find a goose neck so much better to haul, far as stability and maneuverability
Anyway, that is my view, and I would recommend a gooseneck


----------



## zela100 (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks for you replies.

Also forgot we can get Cimarron here too, although I havnt seen many of these at shows.


----------

